# Has Anyone Seen These Before?



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 24, 2018)

I happened to notice that one of my friends was wearing two articles of clothing I'd never seen before.  The red spotted beret and the pink star glasses are completely new to me.  Are these items you can get in the clothing fortune cookies?  It's not possible to hack an app, right?


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (Apr 24, 2018)

I initially thought this was hacked as well, but it looks like she's wearing the Pink Star Shades and the Polka-Dot Beret, which _are_ legitimately obtainable items, they just seem to be fairly rare. Here is proof they are real:
https://animalcrossingpocketcamp.gamepedia.com/Pink_Star_Shades
https://animalcrossingpocketcamp.gamepedia.com/Polka-Dot_Beret


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 24, 2018)

kiwi-strawberry said:


> I initially thought this was hacked as well, but it looks like she's wearing the Pink Star Shades and the Polka-Dot Beret, which _are_ legitimately obtainable items, they just seem to be fairly rare. Here is proof they are real:
> https://animalcrossingpocketcamp.gamepedia.com/Pink_Star_Shades
> https://animalcrossingpocketcamp.gamepedia.com/Polka-Dot_Beret



Ooh!  Thank you.  I hope I get those glasses eventually, they'd make for a cute accessory.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Apr 24, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Ooh!  Thank you.  I hope I get those glasses eventually, they'd make for a cute accessory.


I got them both from a cookie. I wish I could give them to you!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 24, 2018)

Angel-Rae said:


> I got them both from a cookie. I wish I could give them to you!



Aww, that's sweet of you!  Item trading would be a fun feature.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 24, 2018)

as a side note, you look really cute in the cafe dress!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 24, 2018)

Bcat said:


> as a side note, you look really cute in the cafe dress!



Thanks boo.  I'm not proud of how I got it though lol.


----------

